
Pwning banks – Miika Turkia [pdf] - Buetol
http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2017ams/materials/D1T4%20-%20Miika%20Turkia%20-%20Pwning%20Banks.pdf
======
Buetol
Coming from "Hack In The Box - Amsterdam", here are other slides:
[http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2017ams/materials/](http://conference.hitb.org/hitbsecconf2017ams/materials/)

